# Thorowgood vs Wintec



## UKa (6 August 2010)

Hi, I am about to buy a new synthetic saddle for reasons that would go beyond the point of this post. I have been using a Thorowgood so far and been happy. Horse needs high withered variety. However, shopping around and just want to find out what the difference between makes is. Somehow I have heard not so good things bout Wintec but not sure why? And just to pre-empt some concerns: I am going to buy through a Master Saddler so the saddle will be correctly fitted (no messing about with self-adjusting for me as horse has back issues). Any thoughts?


----------



## flyingfeet (6 August 2010)

Its like saying cob v TB

You need to buy the saddle that suits your horse, the wintec is a more curved tree, so suits the more TB'y types

The thorowgood definitely specialised in the flatter trees for cobs, but then developed the high wither range too. 

So basically I'd buy what fits your horse, although do think Bates make more attractive saddles!


----------



## floradora09 (6 August 2010)

I've got a TB and have a kent and master jump saddle, and a wintec isabell werth dressage saddle. I love the isabell, but in my saddler's opinion they're the only wintecs that are any good! Love the kent and masters too, as even though it is more forward cut, I think (correct me if I'm wrong!) the tree is cut away from the horse's shoulder, so perfect for my big shouldered TB!  I think generally I prefer the thorowgoods, but I have to say that the isabell is lovely!


----------



## Foxymumma (10 August 2010)

I recently brought a wintec for my youngster, I tried her in a thorowgood but found it tipped me forwards in the saddle, the wintec felt comfortable for both me and my mare, had cut away front for her very very razorsharp high withers (ouch! lol) ... like has been said you have to make the choice from trying both varieties on your horse and see what works for you!


----------



## Marilyn (10 August 2010)

Much prefer Wintecs...I've had both.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (10 August 2010)

My saddle fitter much prefers Thorowgoods, he doesn't think Wintec are very well made.  I've had both in the past and I like both (but depends on the horse) personally I prefer the look of Wintecs over Thorowgood T4, although the T6 is quite nice.


----------



## Kallibear (10 August 2010)

Thorowgoods any day.

Wintecs fit very few horses due to their design (although the new style is better) - the older 'normal' 500 version has too curved a tree at anything more than a medium width, and the panels are too sloping at the back (so the outside edge digs in). They can fit well on narrow TB's but for those with very hollow withers (no uncommon in TB types) the panels don't have enough depth or lift.

Thorowgood are much better designed, although obviously they don't fit all horses. There are three styles to suit different back types, with different trees and different panels. You can usually get one to suit most horses.

However Thorowgood have only recently got their act together and produced a good allround saddle. Their older Griffin and Maxam style, although decent saddles, had design faults that put many people off (and are usually the type that the 'anti-thorowgooder' refere to). The newer T4 and T6 range (the newest version has the changeable gullets) have sorted them and they are now excellent saddles.

In terms of ride comfort (not that should be a deciding factor, though sadly it is for many people who say "they prefer wintecs" ) the wintec is comfier to ride in than the older thorowgoods - the seats a better shape and softer. However the wintecs have the stirrup bar a little too far forwards, making you sit in a 'hunt seat' (probably a reason many find them comfy). The newer T4/T6 range have a good stirrup position and the seats comfy too.

You'll find many saddlers are very anti-wintecs and hate them with a passion due to their design faults. And sadly there are plenty of bad saddle fitters who will happily fit a wintec any horse because the gullet is adjustable. I know saddlers who have fitted a wintec 500 to xxwide cobs  It's more unusual to find a saddle who will sell and fit both - usually those who sell thorowgoods think wintecs are awful and won't touch them with a barge pole! It's rare to have them then other way round, which tells you everything you need to know about wintecs.............. (thought that might change now the newer version of the wintecs are out)

But, having slated wintecs, they are fairly well made (much better than some of the **** forgein inports availibe) and they do suit a small minority of horses better than a thorowgood would (narrow but not hollow, slightly curved backed TB types)


----------



## UKa (12 August 2010)

Thank you!

Well, saddler came today and fitted her a nice Thorowgood. I found it really comfy and actually a major improvement from my old one. He just wants to adjust a bit of flocking and I should have it by the weekend. Can't wait as I have not been able to ride her for three months and once we have the saddle off we go


----------



## applecart14 (13 August 2010)

UKa said:



			Hi, I am about to buy a new synthetic saddle for reasons that would go beyond the point of this post. I have been using a Thorowgood so far and been happy. Horse needs high withered variety. However, shopping around and just want to find out what the difference between makes is. Somehow I have heard not so good things bout Wintec but not sure why? And just to pre-empt some concerns: I am going to buy through a Master Saddler so the saddle will be correctly fitted (no messing about with self-adjusting for me as horse has back issues). Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Ok.  I had a horse with high withers.  I had a wintec saddle which, if you listen to the advertising, says it will fit ANY horse.  The pommel was too low on Rommy's withers but he was a medium fit.  So I tried a narrow gullet which lifted the saddle off the withers, but of course it was uncomfortable as he really needed medium.  So I resorted to using a front riser pad with the medium gullet.  Problem sorted..... or so I thought, until 6 months later when the physio came to look at Rommy as he'd been playing up under saddle.  And guess what?  His back was sore at the back of the saddle due to my weight being pushed to under the cantle area because I'd been using the front riser.  

So the morale of the story, very sorry to have to tell you this, but if you have a horse with high withers, or any other anomalie please, please, please save yourself and your horse all the agro and buy a nice FITTED second hand saddle from a QUALIFIED saddle fitter and leave the world of Wintec and Thorowgood behind forever.  I always regret being naive and ignorant about the front riser/wintec episode with Rommy.


----------



## NELSON11 (13 August 2010)

Would like to just add, that a lot of Master Saddlers will fit Thorowgoods as I contacted them re my youngster. Not sure about Wintecs.


----------



## Shutterbug (13 August 2010)

I have a horse with high withers and the Thorowgood is the best fit I have gotten out of 5 saddle and 3 years of hassle with saddles - we have tried Wintec and they are rubbish for horses with high withers, although great for horses with very little in the wither area.

They are also very comfortable to ride in and if you have the one with suede seat area, will help your butt stick to the saddle


----------



## applecart14 (13 August 2010)

Hevs said:



			I have a horse with high withers and the Thorowgood is the best fit I have gotten out of 5 saddle and 3 years of hassle with saddles - we have tried Wintec and they are rubbish for horses with high withers, although great for horses with very little in the wither area.

They are also very comfortable to ride in and if you have the one with suede seat area, will help your butt stick to the saddle 

Click to expand...

Wish I'd know that at the time.

I also had a deep touch physio lady out to my current horse couple of years ago and she said the saddle trees on Wintecs are so inflexible that you can actually drive a lorry over them and they will keep their shape.


----------



## Hels_Bells (13 August 2010)

Another vote for Thorowgood (though have never tried a Wintec).  My horse changes shape a lot over the year and is hyper-sensitive to saddle shape.  Thorowgood is great for high withered horses e.g. some warmbloods and I can change his gullet as soon as I know he needs it.


----------



## squiz22 (13 August 2010)

hello

I bought a thorowgood for my youngster as he is changing shape so much. I got the changeable gullet one so that i can adjust accordingly and I really can't fault it. 
If you look at the changeable gullets in the thorrowgoods and wintecs the thorrowgoods have a longer gullet which i think provides more support and structure to the saddle.

I also think that the thorowgoods look nicer..


----------



## Twizzel (13 August 2010)

I too prefer Thorowgood over Wintec... never felt secure or comfy in a Wintec but can hunt all day long in a Thorowgood!


----------



## teddyt (13 August 2010)

No contest- thorowgood. Ive never seen a wintec fit properly- eve thoe fitted by so called qualified fitters. For anything with a wither the gullet of the wintec has to be too narrow in order to clear the wither. The trees are banana shaped and the panels are hard. Nothing at all to like abut wintecs imo


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 August 2010)

Wintec for me - as a saddle I prefer them over throwgoods and the wintec fits my girl really well


----------



## Tharg (13 August 2010)

Thread toggled.

  What do folk think of risers and the like?  I am wary of them as I think how can you be sure they will be the right thickness and not too thin which will do nothing or too thick which tilts the saddle and throws the weight.


----------



## UKa (14 August 2010)

applecart14 said:



			please, please, please save yourself and your horse all the agro and buy a nice FITTED second hand saddle from a QUALIFIED saddle fitter and leave the world of Wintec and Thorowgood behind forever.  I always regret being naive and ignorant about the front riser/wintec episode with Rommy.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, just to say as in my original post, saddle HAS BEEN fitted by Master Saddler - I got a Thorowgood now. I have to trust the saddler that it fits and I never ever would think of altering the fit in the future without him looking at the fit for me. Had too much trouble with my horse's back.

As to risers and other padding out - I am sceptical as to that this would be any way forward and would recommend anyone to get a saddle that fits properly rather than playing about with pads...


----------



## teddyt (14 August 2010)

Risers dont solve the problem i.e. a saddle that doesnt fit. All they do is move pressure from one place to another. A waste of money imo, not forgetting very bad for the horse!


----------



## Spit That Out (14 August 2010)

I have had both makes over the years and i love synthetic saddles and would rather use one on a day to day basis over a leather one.
In fact the only reason i use a leather one is when I'm showing etc as a synthetic saddle is frowned upon at many shows...anyway.

I personally prefer the Thorowgood over the Wintec.

I find the Thorowgood fits better, it has a larger scope if you need to adjust them, The seat is comfier and i found the Wintec needed re padding allot sooner than the Thorowgood.

I'm sure your saddle fitter will be able to recommend the best saddle for you regardless of the make.


----------

